# -Biggun' Bluegill-



## JignPig Guide

My grandson holding a biggun' bluegill. He caught it today during the peak heat of the day.
Nightcrawler chunk under a bobber.


----------



## firstflight111

WOW thats a monster for sure


----------



## buckzye11

Nice gill kid! when does the J&P training start?


----------



## JignPig Guide

buckzye11 said:


> when does the J&P training start?


Soon. Very soon. (Said while rubbing hands together during an evil laugh.)


----------



## JamesT

Very nice, how long? From the looks, fishohio fo sho. Before you know it he'll be an ogf member (hopefully one-upping your hawgs)


----------



## catfishnut

Yah....that gill is a pig!!! Nice job, congrats to your grandson!!!!


----------



## Mr. A

Holly Moley! That's a pig for anyone! By the way, that is the very rare "black-Ops Ninja Gill!" You can tell by the ninja costume it's appears to be wearing! LOL!

Congrats to the little man!

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## spfldbassguy

Now that's what I'm talking about, awesome pic. I bet that sucker put up one heck of a fight. My 4yr old might poop his pants if he reeled in a bluegill that big, he's caught some nice ones but nothing monster sized.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## c. j. stone

I love to catch those with that big bull hump just above the gills! You know they're "bigguns" when you catch that kind!


----------



## DJ4wd

What a beast, and from the prospective it appears to be a 20 lber !


----------

